# I will miss you Zeus ;(



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

You were my first hm, my big giant blue beauty! Although you never ate, I always hoped you would start,  I will miss you Big Blue  Wherever you are I hope your happy )


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Aww... he was so pretty,
I'm sorry...


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Aww, I am sorry for your loss 
R.I.P. Zeus


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

He was grogeous, sorry for your loss =[


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Zeus. He was very pretty.


----------

